# Need help finding "Yes Master" audio



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm looking for some audio tracks to use for a prop I'm looking to modify. Does anyone remember what movie (and character) said "Yes, master" (said kind of stretched out) in one of the old horror films? I picture a voice like Sydney Greenstreet's. Kind of higher pitched and high in the back of the mouth. Really appreciate any leads. Thanks.


----------



## Zombieman

Wouldn't that be Igor from Young Frankenstein? Here's a link to a wave of his voice: "Yes Master!"

This is the webpage I found it on: Young Frankenstein Sounds Page

I also recall it in Dracula and it was said by Renfield.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the suggestions. Marty Feldman's voice isn't the one I'm remembering but I think I have a copy of Young Frankenstein and will check it out. If not, I'll have to see where I can rent the Dracula movie if I don't have that one somewhere. I'll keep my fingers crossed it's one or the other one. Thanks again.


----------



## streakn

You thinking the old bugs bunny type Igor? "Yesssssssss, master."


----------



## streakn

Here's various cartoon ones..IMDb Video: Igor: Teaser Trailer
Not sure how to rip it though.


----------



## aintnohusker

Seems to me it was said in the original Frankenstein. In fact in Young Frankenstein I believe it is in the background when Freddy finds the laboratory.


----------



## she-geek

Another rendition here (not Marty Feldman):

http://www.halloweenproject.com/wavs/Igor Yes Master.wav

The WAV page of the source site:

The Halloween Project - Halloween in Canada, my Halloween home haunt and Canadian haunted attractions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

streakn said:


> You thinking the old bugs bunny type Igor? "Yesssssssss, master."



I've listened to the voices people have linked to the wav files of but they just don't sound the way I recall. And now I don't think it was Sydney Greenstreet, but perhaps Peter Lorre's voice.

But Streakn, I thought you might have hit it on the head. Sometime in the last year I saw an old Bugs Bunny halloween cartoon that I might have remembered the voice from. I think the animation of Igor look like Peter Lorre even. I remember Bugs being locked in some castle and some monster was chasing him. I found the "Hair Raising Hare" on YouTube (with Peter Lorre character as Evil Scientist) and watched it but unfortunately he doesn't say Yes Master during the cartoon. This is going to drive me nuts until I find it. I really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me.

BTW I really liked the trailer for Igor (2008), never heard of this annimation before. They certainly said Yes Master enough times though! I'll have to see if I can find this one and watch it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## streakn

Found this Ghost Spookie...

"heeeeh, heeeh... Yeesss, master -- yeesssss..."
Sound familiar? You know that creepy-looking short fellow with the large eyes, unnerving grin, and odd accent? That's him. Used in many "creepy little guy" character roles throughout the 40's and 50's, usually in B-grade films.

One especially notable performance is in John Huston's rendition of The Maltese Falcon.

and here's the link...Peter [email protected]


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I'll watch Frankenstein tonight and see if Fritz says it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Streakn, Lorre says that in the Maltese Falcon??? I never would have thought to check that movie. You know what movie I'll be watching soon....thanks for your persistence. 

Dinosaur1972, thanks for checking it out on the Frankenstein movie.

All you guys are great!


----------



## Yubney

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've listened to the voices people have linked to the wav files of but they just don't sound the way I recall. And now I don't think it was Sydney Greenstreet, but perhaps Peter Lorre's voice.
> 
> But Streakn, I thought you might have hit it on the head. Sometime in the last year I saw an old Bugs Bunny halloween cartoon that I might have remembered the voice from. I think the animation of Igor look like Peter Lorre even. I remember Bugs being locked in some castle and some monster was chasing him. I found the "Hair Raising Hare" on YouTube (with Peter Lorre character as Evil Scientist) and watched it but unfortunately he doesn't say Yes Master during the cartoon. This is going to drive me nuts until I find it. I really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me.
> 
> BTW I really liked the trailer for Igor (2008), never heard of this annimation before. They certainly said Yes Master enough times though! I'll have to see if I can find this one and watch it. Thanks for the link.


When you mentioned Peter that rang a bell on the old Cary Grant movie Arsnic and Old Lace and how the brother was refered too as Frankenstein's monster. I don't recall though if the joke used the line of "yes master" thought t's been a while since I've seen it.


----------

